# Worth fixing whirlpool estate elect. dryer?



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't know this unit but the three or four I've been inside of are pretty basic. I found I could accesss the drive pulley from behind or by tipping the drier carefully so as not to chip the enamel. Can't be a whole lot parts wise on a dryer that was basically free. Why repalce it. Worst case call for a quote and tell them what you see.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

FYI, my GE came used with my house, well used and that was 19 years and 2 belts and an element ago. It's not rocket science:thumbsup:


----------

